# Some help, advise or a kick up the bum!



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi girls 

I hope everyone's ok! I just wanted to hopefully get some feedback good or bad!

When I was nineteen I had a termination. I was with someone I was never going to spend the rest or even a couple of years of my life with. Stupidly I had a termination which I now terribly regret. Just after that I split up with my partner and had a good single life for a while. My mum had a reading and was told that her eldest daughter (me) would never have children. I also had a reading who was saying the same thing but changed her mind when she saw my eyes mist up. My point is I have had 3 try's at icsi should I carry on or should I believe the physics and give up? Xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

I think you know the answer to relying on psychic predictions!!! No, you can't allow them to dominate your life, they are in no way to be believed.  Should you go on with tx?  That is a very hard question, the answer depends on whether you can afford it, t, he continuing impact on your life and relationship, what the consequences will be if you don't continue then regret it at a later point in life, or if you will consider alternatives like donor sperm/eggs or adoption.  Honey, its easier to give up your dream by believing a psychic, but its you (and partner) that have to make decisions for your future.  My first GP used to work in a fertility clinic, and told me we would never have our own biological children, she was more likely to be right that a psychic, but was in fact wrong, I have 2 boys now.........pray for wisdom in all this....lots of women have had more than 3 failures and gone on to have babies xxxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

I had a reading when I was 18 years old, they told me I would have children by the age of 21, I am now 32 so in my opinion I think they are a bit fake as they said other stuff as well and non of it ever happened... Keep going if you can afford it, there's nothing wrong with hope. Good luck xxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

I too had a termination many years ago so feel your pain  . However, when I have a *moment* of regret I think about what it would have been like to have that idiot of an ex in my life forever and that for me it was the right decision at the time. 

Psychics talk a load of mumbo jumbo... don't believe a word of it. xxx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for replying - Sorry I haven't responded had a little bit of time feeling sorry for myself - all better now! Thanks for answering I know you are right about psychics it just niggles me! We are going to give it another go in a few months but going to change clinics this time. The last 3 attempts have been egg sharing and haven't managed any frosties. Hopefully I can get some next time. 

Jessica - your so right and we shouldnt have regrets as we cant undo the past but just sometimes I'm so cross with myself.  

Any way thanks again all of you. 

xxx


----------

